# French tolls aka big f.ing rip off



## Touringtheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

Haven't been on toll roads for years, got diverted onto one near Le Mans yesterday for 92 miles. 

42 euro 42 EURO **** - that's nearly 40 pence a mile, robbing b'stards. 

No way in a million years was it justified. 

It didn't save much mileage, it probably saved about 30 minutes maximum. 

Listen kids, DON'T use them toll roads it will seriously dent your budget and it's more pleasurable going the non toll route. 

Oh and the French are very rude, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 3, 2017)

That must be the A28 you're referring to?

I got stung on that toll road as well,can't remember exactly what I paid but it was too much.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 3, 2017)

I never use them too expensive and boring. I like driving through the small villages, and would rather spend toll money on myself


----------



## Neckender (Oct 3, 2017)

Touringtheworld;869964

Oh and the French are very rude said:
			
		

> I've been travelling through France since 2007, neither of us speak French and we've found the French people very helpfull and polite.
> 
> John.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 3, 2017)

i suspect the french think the tolls are too expensive also.

i set my satnav to non-tolls and non motorways in france this summer and had a wonderful time.  The satnav took me through ancient villages i would never have found otherwise and i drove on roads  with  hardly any traffic for most of the time.   i frequently overnighted in small village carparks/aires and talked to locals and found the vast majority of the french people i spoke to very friendly indeed.  I agree that  the farther away from the Channel i travelled the more relaxed i became and the friendlier the locals were.  i got a lot of help from many french folks  - but then i did attempt to use their language  and consequently my french improved enormously while i was there.

It always saddens me when someone  says  "a group"  are rude...  there are good and bad in every group of people.   Maybe your approach to them was responsible for their rude response to you .


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 3, 2017)

Touringtheworld said:


> Haven't been on toll roads for years, got diverted onto one near Le Mans yesterday for 92 miles.
> 
> 42 euro 42 EURO **** - that's nearly 40 pence a mile, robbing b'stards.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything except your last sentence.
We have encountered more random acts of kindness while touring France than we have while here in blighty.  This is not to criticize my fellow countrymen, or women, it's just an observation.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have found the French people to be quite pleasant on the whole,they do appreciate it if you try to speak their language.I have met some who say ''Je ne parle pas anglais''but when I struggle with my O level french they miraculously revert to quite good english.

Back to the toll roads............I try and avoid them if possible but anyone on a tight schedule that is driving down to the mediterranean for example may be better off paying the toll fees for the convenience and saving of time.

Here's a sensible guide with some practical ideas on avoiding toll charges.......How to save money on toll roads in France - Saga


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2017)

We have always stayed away from them ,we prefer the expeiance of going the old roads and finding hiding towns and hamlets,as for the French we have always got on great with them ,the odd one strange but less than back in uk imho.
They luv jocks so not sure if it has ought to do with it.
I don't speak French much but they always understand us


----------



## mark61 (Oct 3, 2017)

Only use tolls if I'm in a hurry to get somewhere and have a fair distance to do, paying tolls and filling up two or three times a day certainly brings a few tears on. 

As for French being rude, just adds to the experience. haha


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 3, 2017)

There are several ways around Le Mans without using the Autoroutes and several exits should you get on it by mistake. I suspect the diversion was the satnav not being set to avoid toll roads after coming off the ferry to Caen.


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I was over at Le Mans just over a week ago, went down without using toll roads but came back on the tolll roads due to time constraints, total cost of tolls 56 euro from Le Mans to Boulogne , 2 sections of toll road and around 2 hours quicker. I've always found the French to be fine, been going to France since the late seventies.

Graham


----------



## barryd (Oct 3, 2017)

That doesn't sound right to me. Did they charge you class 3 or 4 by mistake.

I've only done one toll road on this trip from Montpelier to Narbonne on the med as its a pia none toll and I was sick of driving. About 60 miles or so I think and less than a tenner. They tried to charge me class 3 of course but I just pressed the button and asked for class two camping car.

I always assumed they were standard charges for distance but perhaps not. I don't use them much.


----------



## Val54 (Oct 3, 2017)

If you want to know in advance what the toll costs are you can check on Michelin Route Planner, just remember to tick caravan under options to get the correct rate.
Le Mans - Boulogne-sur-Mer route planner - distance, time and costs – ViaMichelin
This example confirms Graham's costs of 56 euros.
Dave


----------



## alcam (Oct 3, 2017)

barryd said:


> That doesn't sound right to me. Did they charge you class 3 or 4 by mistake.
> 
> I've only done one toll road on this trip from Montpelier to Narbonne on the med as its a pia none toll and I was sick of driving. About 60 miles or so I think and less than a tenner. They tried to charge me class 3 of course but I just pressed the button and asked for class two camping car.
> 
> I always assumed they were standard charges for distance but perhaps not. I don't use them much.



Perhaps there is a penalty charge for stating 67 million people are all very rude


----------



## runnach (Oct 3, 2017)

Autoroutes make our vehicle excise duty look value !! There are times worth considering, to avoid congestion or situations of stressful driving.

As for the French and their friendliness, I always found people friendlier away from large cities and the tourist hot spots, Possibly no different to the British.

To a visitor does London really reflect life in the provinces , I don't think it does nor does Paris.

Language is important, ironically not ones competency , but eagerness to have a go is widely appreciated, and I echo Wakks post they soon get a grasp of working English from not speaking a word. Sometimes it can be frustrating as they want to polish their English so not much chance to speak French.

Channa


----------



## oppy (Oct 3, 2017)

The laird;869982.
I don't speak French much but they always understand us[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Which is more than us English do-----the noo :raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 3, 2017)

I've only been once in the van but I've been a few times on the motorbike and I've always avoided the tolls and on the motorbike I avoid the motorways too, much better going through the small villages and you find more coffee shops and patisseries on those roads lol Never found the French to be rude, at one patisserie we tried our hand at French and the lady behind the counter was learning English so she was trying to speak to us in English and we were trying to speak to her in French! We still managed to come out with a loaf of bread and some wonderful cakes! 

Regards,
Del


----------



## runnach (Oct 3, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> I've only been once in the van but I've been a few times on the motorbike and I've always avoided the tolls and on the motorbike I avoid the motorways too, much better going through the small villages and you find more coffee shops and patisseries on those roads lol Never found the French to be rude, at one patisserie we tried our hand at French and the lady behind the counter was learning English so she was trying to speak to us in English and we were trying to speak to her in French! We still managed to come out with a loaf of bread and some wonderful cakes!
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Magical moments, that you remember.try booking in a travel agents you cant , for me part and parcel of wild camping ...I cringe at the comments It was nice but they don't speak English ...Personally shoot the whingers

Channa


----------



## Caz (Oct 3, 2017)

3 weeks in France, only paid one toll - to go over the bridge to Ils de Re. I used quite a few motorways and dual carriageways.

Day 1 : 13 of us set off from Calais. 10 used tolls, 3 of us didn't. It was supposed to save 2 hours using tolls. I presume that wasn't based on average motorhome speeds. Us non toll users were amongst the first arrivals. The others had spent £30 unnecessarily, IMHO. I bet they didn't see as much of rural France as we had, either.

I found the French very friendly and helpful, although a tad amused/confused by a group of 13 solo lady motorhomers.


----------



## carol (Oct 3, 2017)

Should have been 14! :mad1:


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 3, 2017)

Touringtheworld said:


> Haven't been on toll roads for years, got diverted onto one near Le Mans yesterday for 92 miles.
> 
> 42 euro 42 EURO **** - that's nearly 40 pence a mile, robbing b'stards.



M6 Toll, 27.02965 miles, £11.00 which is 40 pence a mile!

Regards,
Del


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 4, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> I've only been once in the van but I've been a few times on the motorbike and I've always avoided the tolls and on the motorbike I avoid the motorways too, much better going through the small villages and you find more coffee shops and patisseries on those roads lol Never found the French to be rude, at one patisserie we tried our hand at French and the lady behind the counter was learning English so she was trying to speak to us in English and we were trying to speak to her in French! We still managed to come out with a loaf of bread and some wonderful cakes!
> 
> Regards,
> Del


At a discount I hope, in payment for your tuition.


----------

